

Shoppers spent more money this holiday season than even before the recession - fbea
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/28/business/28shop.html?_r=1&hp

======
erikstarck
Seems like we're on our way out of the credit crunch recession. The big
question now is if there will be an even bigger "state crunch" as certain
countries and states have accumulated so much debt there's no other way out
than to print more money. 2011 will be an interesting year. In fact, this will
be an interesting decade!

~~~
bobds
This will be a most interesting decade.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/May_you_live_in_interesting_tim...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/May_you_live_in_interesting_times)

------
dublinclontarf
It's called inflation, print more money but keeping the number of goods the
same then prices rise.

------
nhangen
That's strange, because most of the people I know spent less this year than
ever before. However, much more of it was spent online, which might be easier
to track? Or perhaps the use of credit, rather than cash, makes it easier to
track?

------
fbea
What have you purchased for Christmas and were you conscious about how much
you were spending?

~~~
zitterbewegung
I purchased a video card (ati 5550) from microcenter and I chose it because it
was around $100 dollars. I purchased it a few days after christmas since I got
cash. I would have been more conscious if my phone was charged but I am
enjoying my purchase.

